# Garnitúra kulcs



## sesperxes

Hello!

could anyone tell me what means "garnitúra" in this sentence?

A járműhöz 2 garnitúra kulcs van, mindenkettő az én tulajdonomban van.

We're talking about a car parked in the street.

Thanks.


----------



## Olivier0

I understand it as 2 készlet kulcs = 2 kulcskészlet = 2 sets of keys = 2 juegos de llaves.
-- Olivier


----------



## tomtombp

Yes, it means 2 sets.


----------

